
LiShield Is a Smart LED Bulb Prevents Photos by Confusing Cameras - chriskanan
https://petapixel.com/2017/11/03/led-light-bulb-protects-privacy-confusing-cameras/
======
cvwright
Very cool. Does it work against HDR? Or can you remove the noise by combining
multiple exposures?

~~~
anotheryou
Would be a pain in the ass to remove either way. I'm very sure though, that
long exposures work just fine.

------
pmdulaney
EW comes to cameras...

------
nerpderp83
What are the health risks?

